# Router Bit Storage at Last



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

The cabinet started out with a large oak display block, 4 1/2" x 7" X 12 1/2", to hold suckers or pens or the like. I used it to hold router bits for the last 5 yrs. Then Ray, my son, came along with some more oak wood panels; cupped and water damaged and warped, with oxide primer on one side. Looking around my shop, I decided there was enough oak to build a small cabinet to house ALL my router bits and a few small accesseries, all in one place. I started by splitting the big block into two pieces and joining them end to end with dowels and glue. I got lucky with the holes as they were drilled really deep to service both halves of the block. 
The oak panels came next. I decided that the only way to salvage any wood from these pieces would be best done by ripping strips of 2" and 4" to suitable lengths. Then I had to square up the edges to butt-fit together. The cabinet case is done with 4" wide strips joined and the doors are done with 2" strips, as same size as mouldings. Mouldings and door slats are all beveled with a 45* angle router bit, table mounted. All strips are joined with a biscuit joiner and wood glue. The panels all needed to be sanded severely; all sanded with a belt sander; 80 grit first, then 100 grit to finish. There will be strips set inside, drilled with 1/4" and 1/2" holes as racks to hold multiple router bits. I will also install small hooks to hold other router accesseries as required. I had to buy a 5 ft. strip of oak for face moulding and the black hardware. Total expences for Router Bit Cabinet...$38.00 at Windser Plywood. Feels great to save such nice wood from the scrap heap and have something usefull to show for all the effort. Size of finished cabinet: 25" X 26" X 8"
Photos attached.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Very nice Reg. Be sure to add some dowels to store you collets on.


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice indeed. I too desperately now need to do something sililar.
Good job.


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Nice job. Makes feel good to reuse the wood doesn't it. In your heart and your pocket book. Keep up the good work. Gary


----------



## chowbird (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nicely done..


----------



## packattack (Mar 6, 2012)

Very nice...like what you did with the doors...gives it a distinct look...


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I like it...great job.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Great Idea, Thanks*



Mike said:


> Very nice Reg. Be sure to add some dowels to store you collets on.


Great idea, Mike! Thanks. Thank You, All.


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Reg is it? Regardless, this is a beautiful job you should be proud of I would be, especially reconstituting such lovely old wood......
Take a bow my boy!

Cheers, Kerry


----------



## elrodqfudp (Sep 5, 2011)

A very nice job of recycling!


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Reg,

What an outstanding result! I especially like the way the doors turned out


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Reg that is very cool! You can never have to much storage you know! Now you can buy more! :yes4:


----------



## PaulDaniels (Jun 16, 2012)

Great job at using good use with old wood. You'd be surprise what you can find underneath some dirt and aging. I like the hinges, really brings out the whole project. Very nice.


----------



## woodoodle (Jul 26, 2012)

what a great way tidy those bits up. It's always been on my list and now i've found it, Thanks


----------

